# West Yellow Stone - Montana



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Has anyone ever been to Yellow Stone park in or around Montana this time of year? I am looking at booking a snowmobile trip over new years next year but am concerned about snow conditions. Whats everyone's thoughts? Should there be enough snow or should I wait until later in the year? Also anyone have any recommendations on where to stay or rents sleds from?


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Did that trip a few years ago. Due to park reg. you need to hire an outfitter
Flew into Denver and then Jackson Hole. Spent four nights in different towns as we went a lot of miles and saw big horn. bison, wolf, moose elk, mule deer, cougar, prong horn and lots of smaller critters. The views are great and no crowd like summer.
Highly recommend you go if at all possible, a trip you'll never forget!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

zeeke33 said:


> Did that trip a few years ago. Due to park reg. you need to hire an outfitter
> Flew into Denver and then Jackson Hole. Spent four nights in different towns as we went a lot of miles and saw big horn. bison, wolf, moose elk, mule deer, cougar, prong horn and lots of smaller critters. The views are great and no crowd like summer.
> Highly recommend you go if at all possible, a trip you'll never forget!


My dad went two years ago and it looked amazing. I'll definitely be going soon. What time of year did you go?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I did it maybe 15 years ago. Flew into Bozeman and there was maybe 3 inches on the ground. King of a bummer. By the time we hit West Yellowstone there was about 5 feet with another foot coming that night. I went before you had to hire someone to tour you and it was incredible. Just had to stick the trails and not speed. There were several police/park rangers with radar guns at the time. We ran from there over into Idaho as well. I was just talking to my BIL about going again. 

Do yourself a favor and go!


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well this trip has been booked, I will be flying into Bozeman Montana on 2/23/18. We will be snowmobiling on our own for a couple days, and hiring a guide for Yellow Stone Park one day. We will be flying back home Tuesday 2/27/18. Not a long trip, but long enough to have some fun on some sleds.


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

I must admit, I'm a bit jealous. Have a fun and safe trip.


----------

